

Cassandra cluster that spans 3 different network domains with 2 shell commands - jorgebg
http://weaveblog.com/2014/10/08/i-just-created-a-cassandra-cluster-that-spans-3-different-network-domains-by-using-2-simple-shell-commands-how-cool-is-that/

======
otoburb
Pretty cool demonstration of Weave[1]. Is it correct to summarize Weave as
"Hamachi for Docker containers"? For those that don't remember Hamachi,
perhaps "VPN for Docker containers" is a more contemporary technical
description.

[1] [https://github.com/zettio/weave](https://github.com/zettio/weave)

EDIT: I know this was just a proof-of-concept, but I believe if one were to
bring up a multi-datacenter Cassandra ring, you'll want to ensure your
replication configuration is "NetworkTopologyStrategy" and not the default
"SimpleStrategy" setting[2].

[2]
[http://www.datastax.com/documentation/cassandra/2.0/cassandr...](http://www.datastax.com/documentation/cassandra/2.0/cassandra/architecture/architectureDataDistributeReplication_c.html)

~~~
weavenetwork
I think VPN is a use case for SDN. Weave is fundamentally a software network
that provides a virtual switch at layer 2.

